# Mare Plus



## Joann (Jun 12, 2016)

I bought Mare plus to feed tomy pregnant mare who is due in a month. It says feed one scoop but is that for full size horses. How much do I feed her?


----------



## chandab (Jun 12, 2016)

How big is your mare? Most full-size horses that the directions are designed for, unless otherwise stated, are 1000-1200# horses. So, my general rule of thumb for downsizing to mini size: average A-size minis get 1/4 dose, average B-size minis get 1/3 dose (if you have realy small A-size, then perhaps 1/5 dose).


----------



## Joann (Jun 13, 2016)

She is an A size . Thanks for your help. Started her today on it.


----------

